# Sakai Tohji 堺刀司 Iwakuni Deba 180mm Restoration



## da_mich* (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello,

maybe it´s interesting for someone who like full restore his Deba knife too.

*Details:*
Manufacturer: Sakai Tohji 堺刀司
Modell: Iwakuni 岩国作 Deba 180mm
Steel: Yasuki
New Price: ~50000 Yen -> ~450$ -> ~400€


----------

